

A Teenager Gets Grilled by Her Dad About Why She's Not That into Coding - prawn
https://medium.com/matter/you-should-learn-to-code-is-the-new-you-should-go-to-law-school-talk-dads-love-to-have-b03bd22b3c99

======
linksnapzz
Imagine the headline:

"A Teenager Gets Grilled by Her Dad About Why She's Not That into Motorcycle
Repair"

"A Teenager Gets Grilled by Her Dad About Why She's Not That into Salvage
Diving"

"A Teenager Gets Grilled by Her Dad About Why She's Not That into Running A
Boutique Charcuterie Supplier"

------
trevelyan
Tech companies are at the forefront of western civilization?

I guess so, if by which they mean the general trend of displacing more risk
onto younger people while thrusting them into lower-paying and less secure
jobs than those held by their parents.

